# Shark fishing with a Buoy question



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

What is the advantages of using a buoy on your rig? How are they rigged up?


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Keeps your line from rubbing on the bars. Less break offs and if you do break off you can retrieve your leader. I like to use a leader 25+ft. make sure your buoy has 10ft of line or so attached to it, that way it does not pull your weight up.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I use them on my big rigs. One advantage is, when you need to rebait you don't have to reel in, just yak out to your bouy, pull up the leader and change the bait. Another advantage is if your main line gets cut off by, let's say a Spanish mackerel , or a sheriff boat patrolling the beach, "yes it's happen to me twice in one day", than you can yak out and retrieve your leader. I make mine out of 1 liter coke bottles, I paint the inside florescent, than fill it with expanding foam, than I drill a hole in the cap and epoxy in a coast lock swivel snap. I just attach the bouy to the swivel where the main line ties on.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

I have several swimming pool rope buoys, I wonder if that would work? I made all of my leaders about 15' long could I attach the buoy to the end of them and keep my weight on the bottom?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

15' is a little short to put floats on, I make mine 30' to 40'.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Never used a swimming pool buoy but I don't see why it would not work. As far as weights sticking, if its a glass day with no current on a short drop it would prob stick. But anything else it will have trouble unless you are using ungodly big weights. you want enough rise/float to keep it off the bottom, but not so much that the buoy pulls the leader up at a sharp angle.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, I'll have to make a couple of 40' leaders and give it a try.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Stops rub offs from shells on top of the bars and keeps a large percentage of sargassum off your line. You can use a ballon rubber banded to leader so it pulls off or pops when fighting fish or reeling a bait in.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Agree with everything said above. Buoys also allow you to see where your baits are at any given time and how much bow in your line. If also helps to see if your weight breaks loose and your bait starts drifting. The big orange ones are fairly easy to see out to about 800yds. Another advantage of buoys is to see the end of your leader when you're reeling in / leadering a shark at night or if it's foggy.:rotfl:


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

I am curious. With the float that big, do you use the heaviest spider weight? So that the wave or current does not drag the sinker and bait around? Or do do use normal size spider sinker and it is enough to anchor down the bait?


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

What is your definition of a normal size spider weight?
I use stainless steel bicycle spoke or 8 gauge copper, anywhere from 8oz to 16oz of weight. On calm days like this weekend, my 8/10oz holds a few pound chunk and a buoy out to 600yards fairly easy. Rougher surf coupled with some seaweed, ill use 16oz or whatever I need


----------

